# Returning old BRP after ILR has been granted



## sylock (Aug 5, 2019)

Hi everyone

So please (and relieved) to say that our ILR SET(M) application was successful. Thank you to everyone on the forum who helped us through the last stages by replying to our panicky-last-minute questions.

New BRP with ILR has now been received. My understanding is that we have to send the old BRP back to the Home Office and cut it into four pieces? That's all we have to do at this stage right?

Thanks


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

*Wait a day or so*

Sylock-
Congrats on your ILR. You will receive 2 items from the Home Office- your letter of approval and BRP & directions on what to do with your old Biometric Residence Permit. 

I would wait until you receive that letter (will be there in short order).


----------



## sylock (Aug 5, 2019)

sylock said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> So please (and relieved) to say that our ILR SET(M) application was successful. Thank you to everyone on the forum who helped us through the last stages by replying to our panicky-last-minute questions.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response.

We have received the following:

- A letter from the HO confirming that ILR has been granted. It says that the BRP will follow. In this letter it also says "If you hold a BRP that is no longer valid, either because your right to remain has expired or it has been suspended by a further grant, you must now return it to the Home Office. You should cut the card into quarters and post it in a plain, windowless envelope."

- The second item we received is the actual new BRP card with a letter that just explains the importance of keeping the BRP safe. It does not contain any information about sending the old BRP back.

Is that what you received too?


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

*Yes*



sylock said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> We have received the following:
> 
> ...


Yes. On one of those is the address to send your old BRP to. Carefully look at all pages of the correspondence: the return address is somewhere there. If not:

ILR BRP Returns
P.O. Box 195
Bristol 
BS20 1BT


----------



## wmaid (Nov 26, 2012)

sylock said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> We have received the following:
> 
> ...


"If you hold a BRP that is no longer valid, either because your right to remain has expired or it has been suspended by a further grant, you must now return it to the Home Office. You should cut the card into quarters and post it in a plain, windowless envelope." AFTER THIS SENTENCE IN THE LETTER THERE IS AN ADDRESS WHERE TO SEND YOUR OLD (CUT) BRP, AND NOTE THAT YOU MAY BE FINED UP TO 1000£ OF YOU FAIL TO DO SO.
READ THE FULL LETTER.

I had to read the letter 2-3 times until i actually understood what it says - was so hyper over the fact that I am holding the BRP card that came with the letter! 

congrats again!


----------



## Raneem (Nov 2, 2013)

I got my ILR BRPin February and there was nothing at all about sending my old. Is it a new regulation that just issued??


----------

